# orchid mantid sexing question????????



## nickyp0 (Feb 16, 2007)

o.k. my orchids have molted to L2, is there away to tell male and female, before they molt again? I have done a search on the forum and found nothen.


----------



## Jay (Feb 16, 2007)

Try the old Totalmantis site at:

http://www.mantisphotos.com/sexinghymenopus.htm


----------

